# Burrs...................



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I really, and truly and totally HATE them. That is all.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

I hear ya on burrs lol I have a hoodie that is covered with them right now that I have to clean up lol....Rich


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

crittergitter said:


> I really, and truly and totally HATE them. That is all.


I found something awesome for burr removal last year: a slicker brush, like you'd use to remove shed hair from a dog or cat. It stripped the burrs right off my pants after fishing last spring.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

TheCream said:


> I found something awesome for burr removal last year: a slicker brush, like you'd use to remove shed hair from a dog or cat. It stripped the burrs right off my pants after fishing last spring.


I have a dog brush similar and tried it, but it wasn't super effective and I thought it was kind of hard on the fabric.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

We used to play a game with the really big burrs. See how many you can get stuck on your buddies back while hiking from spot to spot. Good times


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Jeez, I met my wife scrapping burrs off my hunting clothes with a butter knife onto HER! floor IN the laundry room of our apartment building(forty some years ago)! Keep thinking back that I should have "beat feet" and left the premises immediately before she chewed me out for it! Memories.....!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

you aint kiddin’! Try pulling all that crap out of your dogs legs and belly after a long hunt…


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

You hate burrs? Try removing them from this guy all the time. This is Spanky. He goes fishing with us everywhere. Here we are picking ticks and burrs from him at Pymatuning this year.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Lewzer said:


> This is Spanky


  That pic makes Spanky look like a porcupine ! Cute.
My beagle went fishing with me nearly everytime, best fishing buddy ever.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

The second best way to get them off, that I've found, is using a sharp knife and scraping them off. The best way is to not get them at all. In burr heavy areas, I began wearing scent-free blue jeans to my stand and then changing at the base of the tree. The burrs don't stick to the jeans. I'd imagine upland bird pants would work too but I don't have any.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

You end up give the dog a bath afterwards but if they're really bad, baby oil will help take them right out. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

